# Would a hallucinogen combat the symptom of emotionless



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

My DP has really subsided to the point I think im better I am however left with lack of emotions would a therapeutic hallucinogen experience be able to help my find my emotions I have heard this work with others even curing dp which mine is basically gone. I used a low does of 4-fa a research chemical with stimulant proprties similar to adderall but with properties in higher doses similar to MDMA and I felt better but its not something I want to make a habit off I feel like I benifited from the one time use but I think a light psychedilic dose could spark my emotion or help me work through the stuck phase im in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

Be careful mate


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Maybe the lack of emotions is a stage of the recovery? Your brain has been through a lot of stress so it's probably all messed up in equilibrium, maybe if you continue doing healthy things it will eventually get back to normal. I'm not saying it's a bad idea to try something to speed up the process but I think you should allow it to naturally reach its destination as much as you can.


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

I would be extremely careful with that. In fact, I'm tempted to say it sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok thanks for the replies I will abstain for now until I feel confident enough


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> My DP has really subsided to the point I think im better I am however left with lack of emotions would a therapeutic hallucinogen experience be able to help my find my emotions I have heard this work with others even curing dp which mine is basically gone.


There is even anecdotal evidence for this in the literature:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/5031098

But the risks of hallucinogens include DP, HPPD and even psychosis.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks TDX doesn't seem to be any information was there an article or study done? maybe I'm just having a hard time navigating the site. Anyway I don't think I need this to help me anymore not that it couldn't be beneficial to me, but I still find it interesting how substances like this used therapeutically can be useful for healing mentally. I understand the risks of hallucinogens I have done mushrooms about 10 times in the past with almost nothing but positive after effects never lsd however.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Horrible idea if you're mostly recovered from DP.


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

The only hallucinogen drugs that I wouldn't think would cause a relapse are ayahuasca (dmt) and psilocybin mushrooms just because dmt is produced by the pineal gland particularly when we dream and there's people who have used this to help them conquer their past traumas and emotional numbness. Mushrooms are also used for the same kind of thing. It's just that there seems to be a culture clash of the effectiveness of these drugs. They're pretty hardcore hallucinogenics and I'm in no way, shape or form, recommending you to take them but if you were to try any they would be the best bet. I've seen someone on this forum actually use ayahuasca to help them recover from dp


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

I certainly would not recommend the mushroom. the causes that I am in hell.


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

NEVER take a hallucinogen again after recovering from DP/DR.

It will NOT be therapeutic for you. Hallucinogens themselves detach you from reality temporarily. If you own LSD or mushrooms at first it might be okay. Than when your coming up you start just getting a little bit anxious. Than you notice DP/DR again while your peaking. Next thing that happens is a full blown panic attack and your back to square one.

Is it worth the risk?


----------

